# Accutane log weekly pics



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

*time to get rid of this bacne for good*



had this for nearly a year and tried so many things to shift it.
​
currently taking doxycycline at 100mg 1x ed (from doctor)

panoxyl 5 cream 2x ed after washing (from boots, brilliant stuff)

these are greatly reducing the acne but im not convinced they will stop it so have ordered some accutane as my doctors are unwilling to prescribe it untill they have tried everything else.

have received some isotretinion 20mg tabs through the post today and will be taking 20mg 7 am and 20 mg 7pm both doses with a pint of full fat milk. took my first tab this evening.

i have done lots of research on this medication and it is a very contraversial drug with some possible irreversible sides. after weighing up these risks i am willing to make the leap and see how it goes.

by posting up weekly pics and comments i am hoping to keep a track of the effects of this course both positive and negative. also if this helps anybody else considering a course then all the better.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

How long are you going to run it for?

Id also get some vaseline as your lips and other parts of your skin may/probly will dry up and it gets really anoying

But the accutane shold get rid of the acne it did for me


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

will be looking at this with great interest i would say my acne is similar to yours tried alot of creams etc none have done much, thinking about accutane myself


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

energize17 said:


> How long are you going to run it for?
> 
> Id also get some vaseline as your lips and other parts of your skin may/probly will dry up and it gets really anoying
> 
> But the accutane shold get rid of the acne it did for me


hello mate

thanks for the advice, vaseline and chapstick on standby (how long before someone edits that to lipstick :lol: )

how long did you run it for what dose and how long before noticable effects?

im planning on running it until 1 month after its cleared or 5 months whichever comes first


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

baggsy said:


> will be looking at this with great interest i would say my acne is similar to yours tried alot of creams etc none have done much, thinking about accutane myself


ive been thinking about it for ages and tried so many different things. some a waste of time, others quite good although none were a cure.

its so frustrating because i never had spots before in my life untill i tood gear aged 32


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

The dermo put me on it fOr 5 months the dose started off at 40mg ed then after a month upped to 60mg

The doc put me on 80mg for a month but bloods showed my liver wasnt coping with the dose so it was lowered back to 60mg until i finished it all of my acne is now gone and ive used aas without getting any acne which is great


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

subbed... I'm starting my course next week or the week after and going to run 40mg ED

Good luck mate!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

energize17 said:


> The dermo put me on it fOr 5 months the dose started off at 40mg ed then after a month upped to 60mg
> 
> The doc put me on 80mg for a month but bloods showed my liver wasnt coping with the dose so it was lowered back to 60mg until i finished it all of my acne is now gone and ive used aas without getting any acne which is great


great news mate. how did you cope with the scarring? has it faded at all?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

big ste said:


> subbed... I'm starting my course next week or the week after and going to run 40mg ED
> 
> Good luck mate!


thanks mate, you self prescribing or dermo?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> thanks mate, you self prescribing or dermo?


self prescribing... Was offered it off a Dermo afew times last year but I didn't like the idea of it then, could probably go back and it but would mean a 3/4month wait and I fly out to Florida next May and don't want to be on it then!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

big ste said:


> self prescribing... Was offered it off a Dermo afew times last year but I didn't like the idea of it then, could probably go back and it but would mean a 3/4month wait and I fly out to Florida next May and don't want to be on it then!


good luck with the course dude. keep us posted


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

best of luck my mate, will be doing something similar myself, might even start tommorw and turn this into a joint log?

main things that put me off is no sunbeds and no ale


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I have ran it recently 20mg/day, then up to 40mg then 60mg...... it has been great!!!! no new spots in a long time.... back down to 20mg/day.

Sides dry lips - gets pretty annoying after a while. constantly plastering yourself in vasalene.

mild excema on hands, dry elbows. Sp a good moisturiser is also needed.

but all managable.!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Nemises said:


> I have ran it recently 20mg/day, then up to 40mg then 60mg...... it has been great!!!! no new spots in a long time.... back down to 20mg/day.
> 
> Sides dry lips - gets pretty annoying after a while. constantly plastering yourself in vasalene.
> 
> ...


what about drinking/sun mate?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Nemises said:


> I have ran it recently 20mg/day, then up to 40mg then 60mg...... it has been great!!!! no new spots in a long time.... back down to 20mg/day.
> 
> Sides dry lips - gets pretty annoying after a while. constantly plastering yourself in vasalene.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the input mate, how long did you run it for before you cleared up?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

skin was pretty sensitive to the sun, it didnt take much to get colour. not to.sure what you mean by drinking. i dont drink much anyways.

it took a few months to clear up, well in not gettong new ones but still have red marks/scars. i also increased fish oils which i think helped. and used panoxyl which ruined alot of my clothes when using the 10. the 2.5 or 5 was fine.

also did a short cycle with no issues.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

it really does take time tho. no magic quick fix.

iv also been using head and shoulders on back, chest and shoulders as iv read others have had good results with it.

do you know what caused your spots?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Nemises said:


> skin was pretty sensitive to the sun, it didnt take much to get colour. not to.sure what you mean by drinking. i dont drink much anyways.
> 
> it took a few months to clear up, well in not gettong new ones but still have red marks/scars. i also increased fish oils which i think helped. and used panoxyl which ruined alot of my clothes when using the 10. the 2.5 or 5 was fine.
> 
> *also did a short cycle with no issues*.


Was this while you was on the Accutane? and what did you run mate?

Cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Nemises said:


> it really does take time tho. no magic quick fix.
> 
> iv also been using head and shoulders on back, chest and shoulders as iv read others have had good results with it.
> 
> do you know *what caused your spots*?


Yes I'm pretty sure it was stupid amounts of all sorts of gear for far too long. If I'm honest that is


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

when you guys have run accutane are you taking it by itself or do you still take some creams such as panoxyl??


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

same with me, i had a few spots on faec as a teen, fairly bad but then all got clear and started taking gear...come off and BOOM coverd but lucky enough i dont get many on my face touch wood! just back/shoulders/chest


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

big ste said:


> Was this while you was on the Accutane? and what did you run mate?
> 
> Cheers:thumbup1:


Know you didn't ask me but I should have mentioned I'm running test e atm and plan to drop to cruise dose in a few weeks and cruise through the treatment


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed! Good luck mate, thinking of giving this a go in the future!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

well i think thats what caused mine too lol. so wll be keeping test low in future.

yes i ran a cycle while on tane, lowered it to 40mg at the time. ran 1ml onerip eod. for roughly 6 weeks.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> *time to get rid of this bacne for good*
> 
> View attachment 62713
> 
> ...


Good luck with this mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

baggsy said:


> when you guys have run accutane are you taking it by itself or do you still take some creams such as panoxyl??


As I said in first post I'm still taking anti biotics from the doctor and plan to throughout. Also using panoxyl 5 2x ed atm but will stop this at first sign of dryness from the accutane


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

i hope tou dont mean you are going to run accutane with your antibiotics?

google accutane with the antibiotics you are taking.


----------



## clockwork (Aug 17, 2011)

good luck with this mate, i was on this for about 7 months last year from april to october.

at first some of the acne will flare up (it did with me) after a couple of weeks time the redness will die down.

i found it didnt get rid off the acne i already had it just prevented any new stuff from coming through and the old stuff died off as it naturally will.

best advice i can give you is get a good moisturiser as your skin will go very dry and try a few different chap sticks along with some vasoline to find what works best for you as dry, bleeding lips are bloody painfull


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Nemises said:


> i hope tou dont mean you are going to run accutane with your antibiotics?
> 
> google accutane with the antibiotics you are taking.


That is what I meant mate. Now googling


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

i think i read it can cause brain sweeling!

as i was on them and was thinking of doing the same.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck mate.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Nemises said:


> i think i read it can cause brain sweeling!
> 
> as i was on them and was thinking of doing the same.


Thanks for the heads up! Pun intended 

Mixing the two could cause a psuedo tumour! I don't fancy that as my head is big enough anyway tbh! wont be taking any more doxycycline and will be sticking with the accutane. Reps heading your way


----------



## clockwork (Aug 17, 2011)

forgot to mention you might wont to take something for your joints if your not all ready doing so, my shoulders and elbows where in agony some days due to to accutane.

oh and cheers for the the green :beer:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Go to tesco and get some blistex mediplus (little blue tub) for your lips, its the best stuff ive used being on tane. Also when showering try to use no face washes but ive found lynx recover is fine for bodywash. Get decent moisturiser also, i got dermacort from my local chemist its a 0.01%hydrocortisone cream but it was the only thing that helped my face the first 2 weeks of being on tane. Im 4 months in now been on 40mg ed and sides so far have been nose bleeds, rashes in armpits and on my lats, chapped lips, red eye itchy eyes and was a bit tired when i first started taking it. Its brilliant my skin is never oily now, hair doesnt get greasy, dont wake up to new spots on my back or face etc. Amazing i cant recommend it enough. Are you buying yours or going through the derm?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Sk1nny said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Pun intended
> 
> Mixing the two could cause a psuedo tumour! I don't fancy that as my head is big enough anyway tbh! wont be taking any more doxycycline and will be sticking with the accutane. Reps heading your way


no problem. good luck.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

clockwork said:


> forgot to mention you might wont to take something for your joints if your not all ready doing so, my shoulders and elbows where in agony some days due to to accutane.
> 
> oh and cheers for the the green :beer:


now that u mention it, my elbows played up a bit also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Nemises said:


> now that u mention it, my elbows played up a bit also.


Yea i had funny elbows and funky hips for a while! Not good feeling 70 at 25!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Right people I would like you to check my list of stuff I need to get for my Accutane course and see if I need to add anything...

Accutane 

Decent Moisteriser (Which one you recommend?)

Bodywash for dry skin (Which one you recommend?)

lip barm

Omega 3 (Joints)

Gucosamine (Joints)

Liv52 (Liver)

Vitamin E?! (Help with healing) thoughts on this please!

Accutane to be taken with fats and drink pently of water throughout the day!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Moisturiser - dermacort for face for first 2 weeks (its not supposed to be used on face but other creams made my face burn and this was great, then after that i just use johnsons baby moisturiser white squeezy bottle about 99p in tesco(not baby oilor baby lotion)

Bodywash- im fine with lynx recover tbh

Facewash - water

Lip balm - blistex medplus

Omega 3- i take 6g a day anyway

Liv 52- not for me

Vit e- not personally

I take one a day multivits and selenium ace and milk thistle also for what its worth.

Also get some vasaline to stick up your nose 1/2 times a day as it will get dry and crusty mate. You might want some eye drops too further down the line just see how it goes mate


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

i used accutane from unitwd pharmacies, along with a few boxes frm the nhs my bro got.

i took mine with a protien shake made with milk along with 5 fish oil caps.

i used vasaline lip therapy just, and a vasaline moisturiser.

and just head and shoulders as a bodywash for its anti dht properties


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

vit b5 also


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

fusion405 said:


> Go to tesco and get some blistex mediplus (little blue tub) for your lips, its the best stuff ive used being on tane. Also when showering try to use no face washes but ive found lynx recover is fine for bodywash. Get decent moisturiser also, i got dermacort from my local chemist its a 0.01%hydrocortisone cream but it was the only thing that helped my face the first 2 weeks of being on tane. Im 4 months in now been on 40mg ed and sides so far have been nose bleeds, rashes in armpits and on my lats, chapped lips, red eye itchy eyes and was a bit tired when i first started taking it. Its brilliant my skin is never oily now, hair doesnt get greasy, dont wake up to new spots on my back or face etc. Amazing i cant recommend it enough. Are you buying yours or going through the derm?


Buying it myself mate.

Cheers for the input btw


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

How you getting on mate?

I've just taken my first 20mg at 7pm... Been Tesco/Boots today to get all my bits and bobs!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

big ste said:


> How you getting on mate?
> 
> I've just taken my first 20mg at 7pm... Been Tesco/Boots today to get all my bits and bobs!


What was your list of must haves the Ste? I haven't bought anything yet lol. Been taking 40mg ed since Tuesday haven't noticed a thing yet tbh. Had a massive migrane thu morning and got a para but it soon went.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> What was your list of must haves the Ste? I haven't bought anything yet lol. Been taking 40mg ed since Tuesday haven't noticed a thing yet tbh. Had a massive migrane thu morning and got a para but it soon went.


I have brought today-

Simple moisturising bodywash

Simple moisturising facewash

Vaseline

Optrex eye drops

Nivea lip balm and afew others to keep in my work bag etc so I don't get caught out without any!

And I got x2 500g pump bottles of E45 off the mother 'she gets them on prescription'

I already had omega 3, Multi vit/min, Vitamin E, Liv52 etc as I take them daily anyway!

Just going to see how I get on but might end up changing products if I don't get on with them...

So you haven't started to dry out yet then mate? How's your lips been?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Haven't dried out at all tbh have nothing to report at all


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Buying it myself mate.
> 
> Cheers for the input btw


No probs anything i havent covered feel free to pm me, i have only got positive things to say about roaccutane! Seriously.

And big ste i tried nivea lip balm but it wasnt good enough for me the only thing that was good enough was blistex but the small tubes are expensive and the blue tub goes a lot further and worked just as good. Saying that though nivea may be sufficient for you just see how you get on mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Haven't dried out at all tbh have nothing to report at all


After about 1 week of 40mg my face went dry and kind of scaley. I have always had dry/oily skin though so its different for everyone, i know people who have run 80mg at 80kg bw without any sides where as i run 40mg at 105kg start 100kg now bw and sides were up and down a lot mate


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the next thing down from accutane is, if you know what I mean?

I have recently been prescribed "Duac" by the docs but it doesn't seem to be working, I want to try something better (stronger) but don't know what.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

fusion405 said:


> After about 1 week of 40mg my face went dry and kind of scaley. I have always had dry/oily skin though so its different for everyone, i know people who have run 80mg at 80kg bw without any sides where as i run 40mg at 105kg start 100kg now bw and sides were up and down a lot mate


I'm about 86kg atm and 40mg hasn't dried me out in the slightest so far but only started tuesday night. I think it must actually be doing something though as I've dropped the panoxyl and the anti biotics I was on and my acne isn't too bad tbh not really any new spots appearing and skin looks less irritated and smoother on my arms. Its difficult for me to judge until I get a pic of my back done tuesday


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> Can someone tell me what the next thing down from accutane is, if you know what I mean?
> 
> I have recently been prescribed "Duac" by the docs but it doesn't seem to be working, I want to try something better (stronger) but don't know what.


 sorry mate can't help you as nothing has worked for me yet


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> Can someone tell me what the next thing down from accutane is, if you know what I mean?
> 
> I have recently been prescribed "Duac" by the docs but it doesn't seem to be working, I want to try something better (stronger) but don't know what.


There isnt really a next one down as such as iirc accutane is a vit a derivative and all previous meds i was on were antibiotics, very different drugs. Although you can get retenoid creams and other topical things but i think nothing works as good as the real deal


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> I'm about 86kg atm and 40mg hasn't dried me out in the slightest so far but only started tuesday night. I think it must actually be doing something though as I've dropped the panoxyl and the anti biotics I was on and my acne isn't too bad tbh not really any new spots appearing and skin looks less irritated and smoother on my arms. Its difficult for me to judge until I get a pic of my back done tuesday


You might be lucky mate, as i say some people can handle it a lot better. Also another side i get is flushed red face which is annoying as when you get it you worry about it and that makes it worse! Lol its a cycle


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

fusion405 said:


> You might be lucky mate, as i say some people can handle it a lot better. Also another side i get is flushed red face which is annoying as when you get it you worry about it and that makes it worse! Lol its a cycle


 lol!

I just noticed a very small patch of dry skin on my wrist, very unusual for me. Could be the start of things to come. It's not sore and looks kinda like a little bit of xma. Looks like a trip down the pharmacy might be in order


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> lol!
> 
> I just noticed a very small patch of dry skin on my wrist, very unusual for me. Could be the start of things to come. It's not sore and looks kinda like a little bit of xma. Looks like a trip down the pharmacy might be in order


Ah sh1t, nearly got away with it! Best of luck bud


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm pleased as it's a sign that the meds are working  hopefully should see a big improvement after a month or so. I've read that steroid induced acne can clear in just a matter of weeks as it's caused by the extra oil secretion that accutane stops. I am not too fussed how long it takes though tbh as long as I can take my top off at the beach next summer :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> I'm pleased as it's a sign that the meds are working  hopefully should see a big improvement after a month or so. I've read that steroid induced acne can clear in just a matter of weeks as it's caused by the extra oil secretion that accutane stops. I am not too fussed how long it takes though tbh as long as I can take my top off at the beach next summer :thumb:


I'm sure you will be able to take it off mate, the progress i have made in the last 4 months is unreal mate, amazing. Give it 2 months bud and you will be so glad youre doing this


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

fusion405 said:


> I'm sure you will be able to take it off mate, the progress i have made in the last 4 months is unreal mate, amazing. Give it 2 months bud and you will be so glad youre doing this


Going to Egypt with a mate at end of April so should be able to run this for 5 months and still have time for a mega cut before the holiday 

If the acne is gone in 2 months I'll be tempted to drop the tane to 20mg 1x ed after a clear month and keep running it until 5 months is up


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

I have some tane left over so i am just going to run it @20mg ed until its done also


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Going to Egypt with a mate at end of April so should be able to run this for 5 months and still have time for a mega cut before the holiday
> 
> If the acne is gone in 2 months I'll be tempted to drop the tane to 20mg 1x ed after a clear month and keep running it until 5 months is up


I'm gonna have to go on a super lean tip before long, feel like i'm getting fat from not training for a week LOL

Like this log, good info to share and help people. reps.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Just had a bath and after drying off I have slightly dry lips and dry skin on my hands. Least I know my stuff is real 

Had only ordered a months worth but I'm gonna stockpile it now I know it's gtg


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Just been shopping and bought

Blistex in a little tub

Blistex chapstick

Boots eye drops

Dove sensitive clean bodywash for men

Post shave recovery balm no7 for men

Johnsons baby moisturising cream

Johnsons baby bed time lotion

Should keep me silky smooth lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Just had a bath and after drying off I have slightly dry lips and dry skin on my hands. Least I know my stuff is real
> 
> Had only ordered a months worth but I'm gonna stockpile it now I know it's gtg





Sk1nny said:


> Just been shopping and bought
> 
> Blistex in a little tub
> 
> ...


What brand Accutane you running mate?!

Yeah I was thinking of going down the Johnsons baby products road but will see how I get on first, Suppose its all trail and error to find what suits!

I forgot to mention that I also got some neutrogena moisturizer for my face 'oil free'


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Just been shopping and bought
> 
> Blistex in a little tub
> 
> ...


won't fit all that in the small plastic see thru bag at the airport :laugh:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

What do you guys do to get rid of old scarring? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Adam. said:


> What do you guys do to get rid of old scarring? Thanks


Ive got an

Appointment with my derm on the 19th so i will get back to you on that but from my understanding you shouldnt be doing anything for scarring untill its fully clear with no active spots.

I get my bird to rub in bio oil and cocoa butter (seperately on diff days) but tbh seen no huge improvement. Will know more after seeing the derm and ill report back here!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Running tretiva-20 mate comes in 10 tab blister strips 20mg per tab as indicated by the name.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

BBK said:


> won't fit all that in the small plastic see thru bag at the airport :laugh:


No should be well and truly gone by Xmas let alone April mate. I'm gonna get clear and do a good cycle before we fly out. Gotta have a good beach bod lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

fusion405 said:


> Ive got an
> 
> Appointment with my derm on the 19th so i will get back to you on that but from my understanding you shouldnt be doing anything for scarring untill its fully clear with no active spots.
> 
> I get my bird to rub in bio oil and cocoa butter (seperately on diff days) but tbh seen no huge improvement. Will know more after seeing the derm and ill report back here!


Cool mate, thanks, look forward to it


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

*Day 6*

I've had dryer than normal lips and small patches of dry skin that come and go so am taking this as a sign the accutane is starting to stop my sebum production.

I have upped the dosage today to 60mg. A couple of reasons why I've done this. One is that the half-life is 10 hours so 2doses may well be enough but 3 would be ideal for a good steady level. Doses to be taken as follows...

7am with morning shake consisting of 1pint semi skin milk 3raw eggs 2scoops whey and 75g oats

3pm with chicken, rice, mixed veg and loads of olive oil

11pm with 1raw egg mixed in with half pint of milk

Should be a good amount of fat there for them to soak up in and keep my blood levels up at all times.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had a flare up on my shoulders, upper back, and chest since my last cycle of test,I wouldn't say its severe but its bad enough.If I were to do another cycle now is it likely to get much worse or will stay about the same? Is it best to wait until its clear before cycling again or should I go ahead and cycle and then get on the tane after to clear the mess up?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I ignored mine and carried on cycling thinking it would ease off sooner or later but it just got worse and worse. I can't predict what yours will do mate but if I could go back I'd get rid of mine soonest


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> I've had a flare up on my shoulders, upper back, and chest since my last cycle of test,I wouldn't say its severe but its bad enough.If I were to do another cycle now is it likely to get much worse or will stay about the same? Is it best to wait until its clear before cycling again or should I go ahead and cycle and then get on the tane after to clear the mess up?


If you want to run another cycle before you sort it out with Accutane you could always run some Dutasteride on cycle to help control the acne as well as using Nizoral in the shower as a bodywash!

You can get Dutasteride from united pharmacies uk and the Nizoral from Boots/Tesco etc worth a try some people swear by it...


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck mate! I'll be following this with great interest!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

While big Ste is absolutely correct I would bear in mind that now is the perfect time to hit the accutane. Then there's enough time to get a good solid cycle in ready for next summer after your course


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Thought would start following this journal mate haven't had a chance to read through but since you took the time to post on my pics I'll return the favour you good?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good thanks mate, just trying to get rid of this acne at the mo


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

How's your back looking now? Any improvements?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> How's your back looking now? Any improvements?


 I think it looks better tbh mate but I'll have to wait for the missus to take a pic. I'll def get one up either tonight or tomorrow and have a look


----------



## clockwork (Aug 17, 2011)

i didnt start getting dry lips till the end of the 2nd week when i used. by the sounds of it your lips will really start to dry out so constantly apply lip barm or vaseline every 3-4 hours and never let them fully dry up as they will start to crack and bleed especially round the corners of your mouth. it is bloody painfull


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

clockwork said:


> i didnt start getting dry lips till the end of the 2nd week when i used. by the sounds of it your lips will really start to dry out so constantly apply lip barm or vaseline every 3-4 hours and never let them fully dry up as they will start to crack and bleed especially round the corners of your mouth. it is bloody painfull


Thanks for that mate, mine are slightly dryer than normal but aren't peeling without any balm but am trying to keep them lubed up lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

*DAY 8*

Pic to come as pc gone tits up! May just do one from my phone later

I am definitely drying out now. My lips are peeling slightly and have dry sensitive skin round my nose. The skin on my back upper arms and chest has become a lot clearer over the last 2-3 days and less oily. Everything seems to be going very much as expected. I have no sides at all, some might say dry skin is a side effect but really this is the desired effect 

Using that bloated stuff and that's really good, would def recommend this to anyone using isotretinion. The no7 post shave lotion Is pretty good at the moment but haven't tried the other stuff yet.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Hows things your end Ste?

Also what happened to scouse Jay? You still alive mate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Erm not too bad mate... Those dry patches I had on my arms/feet have gone and lips are starting to dry out slightly now.

I haven't starting using any of the products I brought yet though, well apart from the lip balm! I'm still using my PanOxyl wash on my face at the moment as well. I've avoided oils, moisturisers etc for that long now, I'm now nervious about using them! Lol, sad I know but just going to wait till I dry out properly until I start moisturising!

Thinking of upping my dose to 60mg ED, you've done the same haven't you?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I ditched my panoxyl straight away, you not burning? I've burn my skin with that without accutane!

Yes I upped my dose to 60. Mostly to get the best out of it with 3 doses a day tbh.

Is your skin any better?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

No mate... I've burnt with the PanOxyl 5% Gel before now but not the wash even though that's 10% :confused1:

My skin does seem to be looking better but it's early days, I only had afew on my neck and one massive one on my back when I started the Accutane but it's my face, it's very oily! I can wash/wipe the oil off and within a hour it's back and it's been like this for years and every now and then I break out!

Don't get me wrong my neck, chest and back were in a right mess for years and I have alot of scarring... That's why I'm running the Accutane now, to hopefully sort my oily face out and to try and cure the problem so I can then go down the route of getting my scarring sorted... I'm not expecting miracles but I've had afew different consultations and been told that I could have at lease 50% less noticeable scars. So for me it's worth it...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Keep us updated mate hope this works out for you. I've got high hopes at this point in time


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

elo mate, im still alive, you got any update pics yet?

its wierd for me im on cycle now and my spots are better than ever been, when i come off i normally get hit with them though!

so im staying on for the next 10 years....

only joking, myt run accutane nearing end of course


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol 10 years is that all? Pmsl

Let us know if or when your starting buddy


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Sk1nny said:


> Lol 10 years is that all? Pmsl
> 
> Let us know if or when your starting buddy


will do my mate!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Couple of pics taken just now. As you can see not much improvement to shout about but I'm only 8 days in so I'm still expecting it to get worse before it gets better.

My skin in general feels in much better condition and I have virtually no blackheads from blocked pores. Where some spots were only yesterday there is now only dry skin which is very impressive.

A lot of what you see in the pic is scarring at not actual pimples. Although a lot of those are angry red scars that I hope will heal up in near future.

Generally I feel fit as a fiddle although strangely not as strong as I have been. Wether or not this is due to stiff joints I don't know! Has anybody else experienced a drop in strength from accutane? If not I suppose it could be fatigue


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Good to hear you're starting to see some improvement!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

feel **** today about the treatment that is. my nose and eyes dried out at work, eyes were itchy and nose was sore and bleeding a little. had a few more spots pushing through but im trying to stay positive and stick with it, gonna take the eye drops in with me tomorrow and see if they help at all


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like it's starting to kick in now for you mate, stay positive and just remember why your doing it :thumbup1:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Much appreciated mate. It wasnt too horrendous but I think I was starting to imagine being completely covered in xma


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

that's pretty impressive man nice one


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Dan1234 said:


> that's pretty impressive man nice one


What's that mate?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> feel **** today about the treatment that is. my nose and eyes dried out at work, eyes were itchy and nose was sore and bleeding a little. had a few more spots pushing through but im trying to stay positive and stick with it, gonna take the eye drops in with me tomorrow and see if they help at all


Try shoving some vaseline up your nose mate just a thin coating it really does help


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Dryness not too bad today. Skin on my face stung a bit like sunburn for a while, eyes been a bit dry but nothing unbearable tbh


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

I had the redness like sunburn too but its eased off now thank god!

My face only burnt when applying moisturisers though


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

fusion405 said:


> I had the redness like sunburn too but its eased off now thank god!
> 
> My face only burnt when applying moisturisers though


Same here mate. The dryness isn't as bad as I expected tbh


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

What does you on mate, sorry if youv said before. I have the same problem but my acne is worse, i have some big spots that turn into lumps, Iv got some lump of just skin thats how bad its been. But finally stopped getting ****ed about my by doctors and been referred to dermo, and in 3 weeks ill be in  , keep us posted with pics


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Malibu said:


> What does you on mate, sorry if youv said before. I have the same problem but my acne is worse, i have some big spots that turn into lumps, Iv got some lump of just skin thats how bad its been. But finally stopped getting ****ed about my by doctors and been referred to dermo, and in 3 weeks ill be in  , keep us posted with pics


Hi mate, not so long ago mine was also as you describe yours. Mine got much better with doxycycline and panoxyl but the accutane seems to be working so much better.

Dose I'm taking is 20mg 3xed 7am 3pm 11pm all with a fatty meal or eggs olive oil milk type of thing


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright mate... Just a little update!

I woke up this morning with dry skin on my face which has started to peel on my nose and around my mouth! Had a little nose bleed as well but nowt too bad, Nose is full of dried up blood now though and sensitive to blow!

So anyway how's things on your end mate?


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Grab yourself simples light moisturiser for your dry skin, its relatively mild but your face or back might go a little red after applying it so if your using it on your face put it on 30 or so minutes before you go out. Get eye drops (optrex actimist if you can't put eye drops in as you just spray it onto your closed eye, otherwise just get the fake tears) and johnsons lip care - mooncare (you apply it at night when you sleep and your lips should be alright during the day)

You'll soon learn to live with the sides though pal, im on my second course at 80mg a day and im getting nose bleeds and all sorts of crap, but least I know the stuffs working. If your not going through a DERM I advise you to get regular blood work, make sure your liver isnt under stress and your cholesterol is in balance.

oh meant to say for the fatigue NO xplode and lots of redbull hahaha, good luck with it though pal, I hope it works out for ya


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Ste

I dunno wether to be pleased for you or not lol sounds like it's going well for you. You pleased it's kicking in I bet. Still on 40mg ed mate?

I did have slightly flakey patches that were dry like yours but cleared up in no time


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Hi Ste
> 
> I dunno wether to be pleased for you or not lol sounds like it's going well for you. You pleased it's kicking in I bet. Still on 40mg ed mate?
> 
> I did have slightly flakey patches that were dry like yours but cleared up in no time


Erm yeah suppose I am pleased, but at the same time Im thinking how bad is it going to yet type thing! Only time will tell though...

Yeah Im still on 40mg ED mate= 20mg 7am/7pm! I was going to put it up but going to see how I get on at 40mg ED for another week or so first now!

Will keep posted :thumbup1:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds like 2 doses is doing the business for you mate. Scary wondering what to expect from it but it's prob like before you took gear wondering it your balls would implode, grow breasts then dye your hair ginger and go on a steroid fuelled killing spree


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Worst dryness so far today. My chin has flakey skin as does underside of my nose and my eyelids. With the eyelids being dry it makes my eyes seriously bloodshot like I'm stoned. This was quite funny yesterday as I had a golf tournament and at the dinner afterwoods I was sat with 2 blokes I knew and 1 new guy who just joined our society. This new guy kept staring at my red eyes and I thought why's he so bothered, then towards the end I asked what he does for a living. Bloody copper weren't he lol. Must have thought I was high as a kite pmsl


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I woke up this morning with about 10+ little tiny white heads all over my face and 2 lumps on my back, So I think this is the start of the breakout people talk of :sad:

Started to use my products now as well and my skin isnt as dry and looks alot clearer in places...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I've got the breakout too but got it mainly on my chest. Little White bumps under the skin for me that don't really look like spots tbh but must be the breakout


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

My initial breakout wasnt as bad as i thaught it would be, but it cleared all the blackheads on my face around my nose etc! I had the red eye too looked stoned coupled with the fatique i was dreading getting pulled driving by the police...

Glad to see its going well for you guys, when my skin went dry and scaley i used dermacort just apply in the morning and you should be good until the evening.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes all my blackheads cleared in just a week. Incredible really!

You say I've got dry scaly skin to look forward to. Lovely lol. Dermacort now added to my list, cheers


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Good to hear it's going well 

Just ordered 22 boxes of the united pharmacies accutane. Anyone that's used United pharmacies, how long does delivery usually take? Going to do 40mg ED for 4 months. Read that the main sides are lip / nose dryness and sun sensitivity. What are you lads doing to combat dry lips?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

United pharmacies took about 11-12 days and I ordered the bank holiday Sunday before mate


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the rapid reply OJay, appreciate it mate  . Now looking forward to getting my acne cleared once and for all. Hate it at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Good to hear it's going well
> 
> Just ordered 22 boxes of the united pharmacies accutane. Anyone that's used United pharmacies, how long does delivery usually take? Going to do 40mg ED for 4 months. Read that the main sides are lip / nose dryness and sun sensitivity. What are you lads doing to combat dry lips?


Blistex in the little blue pot is my life saver mate.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers Willsy, will buy some in the morning ready for when the meds arrive.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Good to hear it's going well
> 
> Just ordered 22 boxes of the united pharmacies accutane. Anyone that's used United pharmacies, how long does delivery usually take? Going to do 40mg ED for 4 months. Read that the main sides are lip / nose dryness and sun sensitivity. What are you lads doing to combat dry lips?


Hello mate and cheers for dropping in. As said that blistex is great stuff. Got the pot and the chapstick but chapsticks easier to use tbh. Sides haven't been that bad so far tbh although I woke up with a slightly cracked lip this morning but it's not intolerable for me so far.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Right very happy today...

Got home from work this morning 'been on nights' had afew more tiny White heads on my face along with afew days worth of stubble, so had a shave and popped the White heads with a pin, washed my face with PanOxyl 10 wash then wacked aload of moisturiser on and went bed...

Woke up and went to get a shower and WOW... I can't remember the last time I seen my skin this clear  also my pores seem alot smaller and I haven't one black head on my nose and I normally quite afew...

Very happy indeed with the way this is going!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

good for you mate


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome Ste. You've only been on 9 days haven't you? Really can't wait for mine to come.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> good for you mate





ShaunH101 said:


> Nice one!





radicalry00 said:


> Awesome Ste. You've only been on 9 days haven't you? Really can't wait for mine to come.


Cheers lads...

Yeah mate 8 or 9 days, can't believe it to be honest should of done this years ago!

I'm taking mine with x3 1000mg Omega 3 caps, x1 1000mg Flax seed cap, x1 1000mg Evening primrose oil cap and x1 200iu Vit E cap all with a meal with plenty of fats!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Quick question!  What moisturiser are you guys using?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

ShaunH101 said:


> Quick question!  What moisturiser are you guys using?


E45 on body at the moment... Was using neutrogena oil free for my face for afew days but the last few days I've been using simple replenishing rich moisturiser!

I'm now using all simple 'kind to skin range' bodywash, facewash and moisturiser!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

None on my body and johnsons baby moisturiser on my face in evening swell as no7 for men post shaving cream in the morning


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Cheers guys!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im still yet to start mine tbh, im starting to get a few more white heads aswell, so i am deabting it

for me main worrys are cant tan or cant drink due to harshness on liver, so im going to have to picjk what i want!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> im still yet to start mine tbh, im starting to get a few more white heads aswell, so i am deabting it
> 
> for me main worrys are cant tan or cant drink due to harshness on liver, so im going to have to picjk what i want!


It's your decision mate but I'd much rather be spot free than be tanned. Plus I don't drink very often either tbh.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> im still yet to start mine tbh, im starting to get a few more white heads aswell, so i am deabting it
> 
> for me main worrys are cant tan or cant drink due to harshness on liver, so im going to have to picjk what i want!


I was put in the blazing sun all day sat apart from 15 mins when a thunder storm completely drenched us but we dried out in 5 mins when the sun came out that's how nice it was. I didn't burn with no suncream on. I just went a nice brown colour so I might try a subbed this week. I usually have em but stopped as thought it wouldn't be good on the tane. Sat has def changed my mind.

As for drinking. Don't mean to sound like your pa but pack it in for a bit and save some money


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Ste your body drying out yet? Mine isn't at all I'm getting less spots but not drying out. I'm blasting test atm though. Gonna drop to cruise dose as of fri see if that helps


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Ste your body drying out yet? Mine isn't at all I'm getting less spots but not drying out. I'm blasting test atm though. Gonna drop to cruise dose as of fri see if that helps


No, not as such mate, I've been putting E45 on my legs and arms the last few days but it haven't really needed it to be honest just thought I would get in to a routine for when I need to... I've had a couple of small dry patches on my arms but that's it!

I was thinking of going on cycle, but I've got one planned to start in January though for my holiday in May... Really considering blast and cruise...!!! How long you been on for?


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

took accutane over decade ago. it did not do good things for me personally so I would just say have a good think about it before taking it.

for milder bacne u might want to try panoxyl wash, aloe vera moisturiser, old white t shirt.

Use the panoxyl wash but do not wash it off. leave it on over night, wear white t shirt in bed cause it will kill your sheets. wash off in shower in the morning. apply a good amount of aloe vera. repeat again on night and following morning. be careful though as this shi t is strong.

*WARNING. DO NOT USE this when on accutane.*

*
*


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Little update...

Right very impressed with my skin, complements all starting to come about how well my skin is looking off family and friends, even off people I work with which are a bunch of [email protected] at the best of times...

I have however had a little breakout on my back... Not too bad though!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Good news that ste 

I got told i looked younger after being on it 2months, might have been my rosie little face!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good stuff mate you must be pleased with that 

My skin is clearer, not massively but clearer. Dry skin still but manageable. Can't wait for two months time when I can drop the dose a bit.

Been blasting for about 8 weeks now Ste gonna cruise for next 8 then blast again. No way do I want to be all dry skinned and no gains happening for 5-6 months! Don't want to be taking pct meds either so I'm gonna blast cruise through it with no orals just test and maybe some of my favourite one rip  (and of course hcg) I figure if I cruise for next 8 weeks I should be pretty clear by then


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

I was on acutane as a spotty kid and it worked wonders.

Massive sides of dry skin and cracked lips though. Wouldn't want to go through that again!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice one guys! 

I take it you're running Test E dude?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Good stuff mate you must be pleased with that
> 
> My skin is clearer, not massively but clearer. Dry skin still but manageable. Can't wait for two months time when I can drop the dose a bit.
> 
> Been blasting for about 8 weeks now Ste gonna cruise for next 8 then blast again. No way do I want to be all dry skinned and no gains happening for 5-6 months! Don't want to be taking pct meds either so I'm gonna blast cruise through it with no orals just test and maybe some of my favourite one rip  (and of course hcg) I figure if I cruise for next 8 weeks I should be pretty clear by then


What Test you running mate at what dose's?!

Are you running a AI?! If so which one at what dose?!

Also are you running hCG on cycle right through? If so what dose you running?

Sorry for all the questions mate, but I'm new to blast and cruise!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

big ste said:


> What Test you running mate at what dose's?!
> 
> Are you running a AI?! If so which one at what dose?!
> 
> ...


Lol. Started on t400 but switched to cidotestone, got 6 amps left then I'll get something else again. Yes hcg all through with maybe a couple of weeks break between vials. No other oral medication for me mate. Even avoiding paracetamol etc


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

lazy said:


> I was on acutane as a spotty kid and it worked wonders.
> 
> Massive sides of dry skin and cracked lips though. Wouldn't want to go through that again!


Did it work for you mate? If so did it ever come back?


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Did it work for you mate? If so did it ever come back?


Yes I was on it for 6 months and had a bad acne problem. It dried my skin out and the spots never returned.

I found the side effects very hard to deal with at the time but it was worth it.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good for you mate that's what I'm hoping for, no more worrying about getting my bod out on the beach


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

2 weeks today. Definitely noticing changes in my skins condition.

*Face*

Skin around my mouth and nose has seen dry and sometimes peeling. I've had 2 spots on the edge of my lips and one on my cheek. Def from the tane as never had a spotty face before.

Positive that there's fewer blackheads there.

*Body*

Skin is not oily any more  still getting spots come up but up until today have been few and far between compared to before. I'm getting them in random places like side and back of my neck, even one on my forearm ffs

*Other sides*

I'm feeling very lethargic, painful muscle cramps all over my body. Very bloodshot eyes but only mildly irritated and dry lids. Muscle camps are so bad last few days I haven't made the gym  especially my calf which locked up sun night whilst playing who's the daddy with the missus  calf still really hurts.

Will throw a pic up tomorrow if there's a noticable change


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've decided I'm going to up my Accutane dose to 60mg ED as of tomorrow and get on cycle, just ordered all my gear now to start on the Monday 3rd October

600mg Test E 'EW'

1000iu hCG 'EW'

Might add a AI

Nolva on hand

Keeping it simple with no orals... Just thought I would share that with you guys!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Are you intending on doing a pct while your still on accutane mate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

No mate... I'm was thinking of staying on till next April, blast and cruise then do a PCT in April for my holiday or run right up till the 18th May then do a PCT when I get back but worried about crashing while I'm away!

So will probably end up doing something like this-

Blast- 600mg Test E 'EW' up till the second week December

Cruise- 300mg Test E E10D up till the start of February

Then blast/cut- 1ml OneRip EOD, 100mg Anavar ED, 100mg Proviron ED with Clen/T3/T4 cycled in up till the second week in April then PCT ready for my holiday...

The missus isn't happy with this though and she doesn't want me on cycle while on Accutane... Might be more trouble than it's worth but gear is ordered


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a very similar plan except 2-3 blasts of short esters in that time while jabbing 200mg test every 10 days all the way through. Might even drop some dbol on training days when I've lowered the tane dosage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

I have my bloods done monthly and although i was told not to i took some dbol whilst on tane and it didnt change anything with my bloodwork, bearing in mind they were paying close attention as when i first got reffered my liver had cell damage, cholesterol was sky high and i had to stop drinking etc for 6-7 months for my liver to repair, now my cholesterol is only very slightly high nothing to worry about they said. So tbh i think the liver dbol thing is overstated but i dont drink like i used to maybe 3 beers a week tops usualy


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

What dose were you on, for how long and at what point did you take dbol at what dose and how long?

I don't think a course of dbol is too hard on the liver either (hope not anyway i done over 1000 of them last year  ) but without getting bloods done I'm not gonna risk taking anything while I'm on a reasonably high dosage of accutane for an extended period. I'll only do the dbol if I feel i can drop the tane dosage to 20mg ed. I don't drink much either so this isn't a problem but if there's a family occasion where I'm gonna get ****ed I'll drop the accutane for the day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Was about a month in i suppose cant really remember exactly but it was around 50mg ed for 4 weeks or so, not a great amount but they were underdosed so i was on 80mg at one point for last 2 weeks i think lol memory is shocking!

Tane was 40mg ed, which again isnt a great amount!

Im not saying to do it just sharing my experience and i think a lot of people on forums just into chinese whispers, so ime tane and dbol were ok, and i personally would use both together again, at the same doses.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

80mg dbol ed? I'd be crippled by pumps at that dose :lol: cheers for the info


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Definitely experiencing the breakout now. While there are still less spots than before I do have several lumps up on my back and a few spots high on my cheek bones. Not somewhere I'm used to having them tbh. No dry skin at all today  Going to asda after gym tonight as I think their own brand scrub is one of the best expfoliators I've used for reducing the bacne. Back on that later and some panoxy wash too. Wondering if I should have stopped it at all tbh


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> 80mg dbol ed? I'd be crippled by pumps at that dose :lol: cheers for the info


They were bd.eu so prob more like 40mg tbf, wasnt as good as naposim at 30mg iirc


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

30-40 is enough for me tbh, not used bdeu dbol just their test e. Smooth med but can't remember much else about it


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Definitely experiencing the breakout now. While there are still less spots than before I do have several lumps up on my back and a few spots high on my cheek bones. Not somewhere I'm used to having them tbh. No dry skin at all today  Going to asda after gym tonight as I think their own brand scrub is one of the best expfoliators I've used for reducing the bacne. Back on that later and some panoxy wash too. Wondering if I should have stopped it at all tbh


Hang in there buddy, ive had them creep all over my neck before to the point i didnt want to go out or even to work paranoid of people commenting or even judging. Its so worth it i didnt get 1 comment on my skin when it was bad but since accutane i have had plenty all of which good


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Not sure if this looks like progress but not expecting miracles in just 2 weeks


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Hard to tell from the pic mate but like you say 2 weeks is very early days. My derm told me that a spot takes, on average, 5-6 weeks to form so you won't see the full benefit of the 'tane for about that period. As long as you're drying up it's doing it's job.  . Can't wait to get on mine. Wish it would arrive!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Good info mate, cheers


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Well not so happy today...

My back is breaking out pretty bad now :sad: trained back on Wednesday as well and fcuk me I feel like I've been stamped on today!


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

I remember it took few months to have much effect.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Still early days then, like you say the sides are a positive thing


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Chin up Ste. It's a marathon not a sprint. You WILL be clear at the end of the cycle. Whether it takes 3 or 8 months  . Just remember that.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

cheer up ste mate, just think, when its gone, how will your skin be then


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Breakout still going on so used panoxyl wash on my body last night which seems to have had a slight effect possibly. Going to risk a subbed this morning. 3 minutes before the gym and 3 after if I'm not frazzled by the first. I've found sun beds to be one of the best treatments so hope it goes well. Will check in later.

How goes it Ste? Feeling more positive today mate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright mate yeah feeling better today, even though I'm breaking out there drying pretty damn fast to be honest... It's mad

I use to hammer the sunbeds to the point where when I met people for the first time they thought I was mixed race lol

So how did the sunbeds go?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

My mrs works in a tanning beauty place and shes told me not to use them whilst my scars are still quite red, but im going to check with my derm! Also i thaught my appointment was 19th of this month, went to the hospital and everything and then realised its next month! Idiot!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

big ste said:


> Alright mate yeah feeling better today, even though I'm breaking out there drying pretty damn fast to be honest... It's mad
> 
> I use to hammer the sunbeds to the point where when I met people for the first time they thought I was mixed race lol
> 
> So how did the sunbeds go?!


Good mate, stay positive I've not heard anyone worth talking to say it hasn't worked for them 

Bottled it on the sunbed mate imagined myself walking out of there as one big flake of skin :lol: workout went really well today though. Felt like I'd done 20mg danabol pre workout :whistling:

Started a new routine this week based round doing the big four on every session. Good so far but I'm fooked lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

willsy said:


> My mrs works in a tanning beauty place and shes told me not to use them whilst my scars are still quite red, but im going to check with my derm! Also i thaught my appointment was 19th of this month, went to the hospital and everything and then realised its next month! Idiot!


Lol sort of thing I'd do mate. I took my boy to a modified car show last year travelled about 2 hours to get there to realise I'd got the wrong week and the venue was hosting a mobile homeshow that day :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Lol sort of thing I'd do mate. I took my boy to a modified car show last year travelled about 2 hours to get there to realise I'd got the wrong week and the venue was hosting a mobile homeshow that day :lol:


Lol that is funny, did you enjoy the mobile home show? 

I dont think a few mins on the bed will be too bad just take it easy and dont go ott, i have fair skin and i only burned a few times in summer when out


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

Also depends on scarring i guess. Im going to start tanning after xmas i think if my scarring gets better


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

willsy said:


> Lol that is funny, did you enjoy the mobile home show?
> 
> I dont think a few mins on the bed will be too bad just take it easy and dont go ott, i have fair skin and i only burned a few times in summer when out


Ditched the show then took him to the zoo, saved the day mightily lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

willsy said:


> Also depends on scarring i guess. Im going to start tanning after xmas i think if my scarring gets better


Good info on the scarring tanning thing mate. Will have a research of this when I get a mo.

Got some apricot scrub today and gave the whole upper body a good go with it then sat in bath with panoxyl wash on for 10 mins. Has helped the breakout considerably


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Opinions please lads...

As I'm upping my dose to 60mg ED as of tomorrow I'm going to need more Accutane, so I'm not sure if to buy 20mg caps and split my doses in to 3 to keep bloods more stable or buy 10mg caps and it to 2 doses as it does say split your dose in to 2 on leaflet...

Thoughts?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm going with 3 doses mate as half-life is 8 hours. 2 doses has worked for you so far mate so up to you I guess


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Suppose I'll go with what ever works out cheaper then I guess...

How's your skin today mate? My back is drying FAST but having a little break out on my neck now though!

Haven't got one spot, black head or White head on my face though, and my skin is looking very clear :rockon:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

It's breaking out on my shoulders now. Neck first then face now shoulders it's weird. Like you say though it dries up quick enough 

Must be well chuffed with your face clearing up mate, great news.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Gonna watch this one, thanks guys, my acne is getting pretty bad now, now on my inner biceps, shoulder and chest are bad, i'm on anti biotics so gonna give them time, thanks again.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Gonna watch this one, thanks guys, my acne is getting pretty bad now, now on my inner biceps, shoulder and chest are bad, i'm on anti biotics so gonna give them time, thanks again.


good luck with the anti b's mate. hope they work out for you


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Well mine arrived this morning. Going to start at 20mg ED for a week then go up to 40mg for three months. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

big ste said:


> Opinions please lads...
> 
> As I'm upping my dose to 60mg ED as of tomorrow I'm going to need more Accutane, so I'm not sure if to buy 20mg caps and split my doses in to 3 to keep bloods more stable or buy 10mg caps and it to 2 doses as it does say split your dose in to 2 on leaflet...
> 
> Thoughts?


This is weird as my derm told me just take it at once, and over on acne.org there are people who have been prescribed 80mg one day and 60mg the next to make it 70mg ed dose. I gues it may be cheaper to prescribe 20mg caps to everybody though not sure


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> This is weird as my derm told me just take it at once, and over on acne.org there are people who have been prescribed 80mg one day and 60mg the next to make it 70mg ed dose. I gues it may be cheaper to prescribe 20mg caps to everybody though not sure


Just read through my leftlet again to double check and it defo says split in to 2 doses mate!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Well mine arrived this morning. Going to start at 20mg ED for a week then go up to 40mg for three months. That's the plan anyway.


Good luck with this mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

big ste said:


> Just read through my leftlet again to double check and it defo says split in to 2 doses mate!


Im not disagreeing mate mine probably says the same just wondering why the derm would say different tbh

Not very reassuring about my derms knowledge


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Im not disagreeing mate mine probably says the same just wondering why the derm would say different tbh
> 
> Not very reassuring about my derms knowledge


Oh I know mate, but thought I would check incase I was tripping as I didn't think a Dermo would be wrong!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers  . I'm going to try and get bloods done every 4/5 weeks but not quite sure how to go about it tbh. Do i just go in to my local NHS walk in place and say I want a test as I'm worried about my liver & lipids?

How's your skin today btw mate?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Going by peoples pictures acne gives you great abs! maybe i'll drop my anti biotics and let my acne spread!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Cheers  . I'm going to try and get bloods done every 4/5 weeks but not quite sure how to go about it tbh. Do i just go in to my local NHS walk in place and say I want a test as I'm worried about my liver & lipids?
> 
> How's your skin today btw mate?


I'm going to be going the pump clinic 'needle exchange' in manchester to get my bloods done... Gary that runs it is proper down to earth and pretty clued up on AAS etc, does all my bloods while I'm on cycle... Nice guy!

Anyway... The break out on my back the other day is pretty much dried up now and the break out on my neck is starting to dry up!

However it does hurt to say I've got a sensitive red mark on my nose which normally mean a big sore spot under the skin is forming! And I was so happy with my face, but it's still early days so just getting on with it and try not think too much in to it...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I look like fcuking rudolf today! Big red shiny spot on my bonce. There's my update for the day


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> I look like fcuking rudolf today! Big red shiny spot on my bonce. There's my update for the day


I've had the big shiny ones on my nose many a time. Also the massive ones in the middle of your eyebrows that look horrible. Was plannign on taking my first 20mg tonight with my meal but having second thoughts now. The thing that is holding me back is the fact I haven't got anywhere sorted for getting my bloods taken for it. How are you going about it skinny mate? You not getting your bloods done every so often?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> I've had the big shiny ones on my nose many a time. Also the massive ones in the middle of your eyebrows that look horrible. Was plannign on taking my first 20mg tonight with my meal but having second thoughts now. The thing that is holding me back is the fact I haven't got anywhere sorted for getting my bloods taken for it. How are you going about it skinny mate? You not getting your bloods done every so often?


For 20/40mg ED I wouldn't even bother getting bloods done, the only reason I am is because I'm not long off cycle which had 150mg Anavar ED in the cycle so just checking how my liver is as I'm now running 60mg Accutane straight after and also to check my LH I think it was as it was 1.7 and should be between 2 and 12


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I know I'll prob be fine on 40mg but I'm a real worrier! I think I need to be taking some "man up" pills instead of Accutane ha.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> I've had the big shiny ones on my nose many a time. Also the massive ones in the middle of your eyebrows that look horrible. Was plannign on taking my first 20mg tonight with my meal but having second thoughts now. The thing that is holding me back is the fact I haven't got anywhere sorted for getting my bloods taken for it. How are you going about it skinny mate? You not getting your bloods done every so often?


I'm not getting bloods done mate I'm keeping an eye out for symptoms of liver failure which are pretty obvious. I've not suffered with it on my face before but I've had a few since starting this course and I'm feeling for people who get it. Have a look into the side effects and symptoms to look out for mate. Other alternative is to go to doctor show him your tabs and tell him you have been taking them for last few weeks and he will no doubt set you up with bloods


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> I know I'll prob be fine on 40mg but I'm a real worrier! I think I need to be taking some "man up" pills instead of Accutane ha.


I've put all sorts and I do mean all sorts of chemicals into my body over the years but I hesitated with this stuff tbh


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> I've put all sorts and I do mean all sorts of chemicals into my body over the years but I hesitated with this stuff tbh


X2

Took me 4 years to finally run Accutane, took me 5 mins to decide to run Tren on it's own 'first cycle'  lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

big ste said:


> X2
> 
> Took me 4 years to finally run Accutane, took me 5 mins to decide to run Tren on it's own 'first cycle'  lol


 pmsl how did that go for you mate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> pmsl how did that go for you mate?


It wasn't a cycle as such... A lad I work with '19st mead head, doorman, full of tatts' you know the type had some Tri-Tren 150 left from a cycle and said I could have it... He gave me loads of needles 'blues and greens' and told me to pin 1ml x2 per week for 5 weeks to help shift some bodyfat so off I popped and didn't even think twice and ran 1ml x2 per week for 5 weeks!

I'm going back about 3 years ago now when I didn't know anything about AAS or even how to train properly! Lmao...

My strength was up, lost my sex drive didn't notice any fat loss as it made me crave food so ended up bingeing!

Didn't do or know about PCT... Which this always makes me think as I still talk AAS to him and he's never ran a AI, hCG nor a PCT or anything to this day, he told that he's been on for over 1 year and just came off with no problems! But he's never had bloods either though so how knows what damage he's done! He's a fcuking unit though!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Only bloke I know that got fat on tren lol. You know your **** now anyway mate


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Still not taken my first pill yet...

Keep just sitting here googling potential short and long term sides and I keep being put off. For every few good reviews claiming it to be a miracle drug there's one saying how Accutane buggered their joints up and didn't clear their skin up. I really want to take the pill but keep having second thoughts. God I sound pathetic don't I?

My acne is very mild and mainly whiteheads and I keep thinking I should stick with this topical for at least 5 or 6 weeks that I've only been on 10 days but I just want to get rid of it.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Still not taken my first pill yet...
> 
> Keep just sitting here googling potential short and long term sides and I keep being put off. For every few good reviews claiming it to be a miracle drug there's one saying how Accutane buggered their joints up and didn't clear their skin up. I really want to take the pill but keep having second thoughts. God I sound pathetic don't I?


Yeah what sort of doses these people taking?! IMO the people that say it isn't worth it people that get the odd spot not 'acne' and don't prepare there self mentally! Then sh!t it when they start getting sides! That's my views anyway! It was YouTube that put me off, young lads/girls messing about with something they know fcuk all about because they got the odd spot on there face!

If your not going to take them I'll buy them half price 

How many people on here have said not to take them, or said they didn't work?! I've came across 1 out of 100s

Up to you though mate, can't make you take them!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Some of the sides that can occur are absolutely horrendous tbh and you need to be sure before you take it. I had planned to take it with my antibiotics but after a few days of doing so found I could have given my self a pseudo tumour. Looked that fcuker up and shat myself lol. Tbh so far sides are nothing like as bad as I expected


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Three weeks in tomorrow so will chick a pic up. I think before and after of my chest and back is in order. My chest is almost clear right now but I bet it breaks out tomorrow now I've said that lol


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Took some pics of my chest tonight and will post up tomorrow. Def looking better.wish I could say the same for my back I got a breakout there today prob the heat and sweat in my thick overalls at work that's done it tbh.

I'm seriously considering upping my dose to 80mg ed as of next wed which will be four weeks into the course


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Still not taken my first pill yet...
> 
> Keep just sitting here googling potential short and long term sides and I keep being put off. For every few good reviews claiming it to be a miracle drug there's one saying how Accutane buggered their joints up and didn't clear their skin up. I really want to take the pill but keep having second thoughts. God I sound pathetic don't I?
> 
> My acne is very mild and mainly whiteheads and I keep thinking I should stick with this topical for at least 5 or 6 weeks that I've only been on 10 days but I just want to get rid of it.





big ste said:


> Yeah what sort of doses these people taking?! IMO the people that say it isn't worth it people that get the odd spot not 'acne' and don't prepare there self mentally! Then sh!t it when they start getting sides! That's my views anyway! It was YouTube that put me off, young lads/girls messing about with something they know fcuk all about because they got the odd spot on there face!
> 
> If your not going to take them I'll buy them half price
> 
> ...


You took the plunge yet mate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Took some pics of my chest tonight and will post up tomorrow. Def looking better.wish I could say the same for my back I got a breakout there today prob the heat and sweat in my thick overalls at work that's done it tbh.
> 
> I'm seriously considering upping my dose to 80mg ed as of next wed which will be four weeks into the course


How you getting on mate? I would give it another week or two before upping to 80mg myself but up to you!

I'm very impressed with my skin at the moment. I haven't got one spot, white head or black head on my body 

I must say though I've been sat in the sun for about 30mins and can feel myself burning already. I can normally go abroad and not even use sun cream...!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Just get on it if your acne is bad enough to scar, my only regret is not buying mine earlier and dosing myself, by the time i got reffered etc some of my scars will be with me for life, its horrible. Im hoping that some time next year i can get tanning and do my best for these scars, im covered and wont be confident enough to take my top off in public for the forseeable future, i know us gym folk are self consious anyway but im not exagerating the exten of my scarring, maybe i will get a pic up soon but tbh im not ready yet.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

willsy said:


> Just get on it if your acne is bad enough to scar, my only regret is not buying mine earlier and dosing myself, by the time i got reffered etc some of my scars will be with me for life, its horrible. Im hoping that some time next year i can get tanning and do my best for these scars, im covered and wont be confident enough to take my top off in public for the forseeable future, i know us gym folk are self consious anyway but im not exagerating the exten of my scarring, maybe i will get a pic up soon but tbh im not ready yet.


I'm the same mate, I had bad scarring acne for 3/4 years so you can imagine the state of me with scars, I went magaluf in 2009 on a lads holiday and didn't like taking my top off. I did in the end though and wasn't 4rsed what people thought, could see the look on some people's faces though! Specially the stuck up girls but fcuk em!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Took some pics of my chest tonight and will post up tomorrow. Def looking better.wish I could say the same for my back I got a breakout there today prob the heat and sweat in my thick overalls at work that's done it tbh.
> 
> I'm seriously considering upping my dose to 80mg ed as of next wed which will be four weeks into the course


Love this thread, got some great information for my Accutane cycle which I will start soon. I was wondering why have you upped your dosage from 40-60 and now you're thinking of 80 when you've seen some positive changes?

I've put these things on my shopping list please correct anything which looks wrong.

blistex mediplus (little blue tub)

lynx recover (shower gel)

dermacort (face cream)

johnsons baby moisturiser white squeezy bottle(not baby oil baby lotion)

vasaline

Optrex dry eye drop


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

Fat said:


> Love this thread, got some great information for my Accutane cycle which I will start soon. I was wondering why have you upped your dosage from 40-60 and now you're thinking of 80 when you've seen some positive changes?
> 
> I've put these things on my shopping list please correct anything which looks wrong.
> 
> ...


When you go to chemist for dermacort dont tell them its for your face it isnt licensed for use on the face. Its the only thing that kept me from peeling throught the day 

Ive dropped my tane now. Still got some left and keeping it just incase but so far so good. We'll see what happens soon as ive been running test tren, just changed to test eq for 15 weeks then im coming off so hopefully wont need the tane for my pct but we'll see!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

big ste said:


> How you getting on mate? I would give it another week or two before upping to 80mg myself but up to you!
> 
> I'm very impressed with my skin at the moment. I haven't got one spot, white head or black head on my body
> 
> I must say though I've been sat in the sun for about 30mins and can feel myself burning already. I can normally go abroad and not even use sun cream...!!!


I'm clear on my chest now and have been on my arms too but last few days left upper arm and back has had breakouts 

Upped the dose as of this morning to 80mg ed, still 10mg less than 1mg/kg body weight so let's hope this has a more dramatic effect.

Glad to hear your reacting better mate  you taken any orals lately?


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

big ste said:


> I'm the same mate, I had bad scarring acne for 3/4 years so you can imagine the state of me with scars, I went magaluf in 2009 on a lads holiday and didn't like taking my top off. I did in the end though and wasn't 4rsed what people thought, could see the look on some people's faces though! Specially the stuck up girls but fcuk em!


Is the scarring red blemishes or are they actual scars like where the skin has been cut?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> Is the scarring red blemishes or are they actual scars like where the skin has been cut?


Can't answer for Steve but mine are strange. Sometimes I can't see them in the mirror but other times like wen I'm just out the bath or hot my back is fill of red/purple scars. Very odd but I suppose they will go adventually


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> Can't answer for Steve but mine are strange. Sometimes I can't see them in the mirror but other times like wen I'm just out the bath or hot my back is fill of red/purple scars. Very odd but I suppose they will go adventually


O.K so its more like a blemish i.e a discolouration of the skin where the spot used to be, that's what I've got, red marks which I hope will fade with time.I suppose if you were to burst a spot and it bleeds and the skin gets damaged etc it'll leave a proper scar.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> I'm clear on my chest now and have been on my arms too but last few days left upper arm and back has had breakouts
> 
> Upped the dose as of this morning to 80mg ed, still 10mg less than 1mg/kg body weight so let's hope this has a more dramatic effect.
> 
> Glad to hear your reacting better mate  you taken any orals lately?


I ran Anavar at 100mg ED for 6/8 weeks then 150mg ED for another 2 as well as Proviron at 100mg ED for 10 weeks about 7 weeks ago but Proviron isnt a 17aa though 'dont think' so depending what your thinking probably doesnt count!



12 gauge said:


> Is the scarring red blemishes or are they actual scars like where the skin has been cut?


Mine are a mess mate, Ive got Red Blemishes, Dentations, Raised scars! Honestly mate its a right mess  and there standing out more now as Im spot free and have clear skin, bit of a sh!tter to be honest!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

big ste said:


> Mine are a mess mate, Ive got Red Blemishes, Dentations, Raised scars! Honestly mate its a right mess  and there standing out more now as Im spot free and have clear skin, bit of a sh!tter to be honest!


Did you used to burst the spots and squeeze em and stuff? I think thats what leaves the scarring more than anything


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> Did you used to burst the spots and squeeze em and stuff? I think thats what leaves the scarring more than anything


I use to squeeze them, stick pins in them and everything as I was in that much pain with the pressure, I couldnt even lie down, couldnt sleep, I couldnt wear light coloured tops as I was just bleeding from everywhere all the time. I remember being lay there and my oldest son who was about 3 at the time came running in the room one morning and jumped on me for a cuddle and I flipped the poor sod didnt have clue why but its brought tears to my eyes the pain was that bad... Never forget that


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Not started it yet Ste. I've only been on this topical accutane for 13 days so far so going to use this for at least another 4 weeks first. I'm actually noticing that I'm getting lets spots now and the ones I do get heal much faster so it must be working. As I said before mine isn't scarring so I'm not in a rush to get on the accutane just yet. Will see how I get on for the next 4 weeks and if I'm still breaking out will jump on the tablets I think. How's it going for you? Any fresh breakouts or everything going okay?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Skinny, you got any progress pics this week?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Not started it yet Ste. I've only been on this topical accutane for 13 days so far so going to use this for at least another 4 weeks first. I'm actually noticing that I'm getting lets spots now and the ones I do get heal much faster so it must be working. As I said before mine isn't scarring so I'm not in a rush to get on the accutane just yet. Will see how I get on for the next 4 weeks and if I'm still breaking out will jump on the tablets I think. How's it going for you? Any fresh breakouts or everything going okay?


Where you get the cream from? Alldaychemist?

I'm all dried up now mate, not one spot anywhere  so far so good...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

big ste said:


> Where you get the cream from? Alldaychemist?
> 
> I'm all dried up now mate, not one spot anywhere  so far so good...


Did you go up to 60mg?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fat said:


> Did you go up to 60mg?


Yeah mate, been on 60mg ED since last Monday!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Was prescribed it by my derm. He said my acne wasn't really that bad but I told him that it does get me down when it flares up as it's on my face and that's obviously the first thing people see. I was dubious about using another topical but this one seems to already be more effective than the antibiotics I've tried. He said I can go on oral accutane in 12 weeks if I'm still not happy though.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

big ste said:


> Yeah mate, been on 60mg ED since last Monday!


What made you want to go up to 60?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Because I decided to go on cycle so thought it was a good idea to bump up to 60mg plus I'm 16st 10lb so probably need it anyway!

My Dermo wanted to put me on 100mg+ for 6 month the last time I seen her!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

big ste said:


> Because I decided to go on cycle so thought it was a good idea to bump up to 60mg plus I'm 16st 10lb so probably need it anyway!
> 
> My Dermo wanted to put me on 100mg+ for 6 month the last time I seen her!


Do you think 40mg is enough for someone who is not on cycle but may be going on a cycle soon.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fat said:



> Do you think 40mg is enough for someone who is not on cycle but may be going on a cycle soon.


It's hard to say mate, just seen how you get on with 40mg first then maybe bump it up when on cycle! everyone's different and reacts different so wouldn't like to say, you might be fine!

This is one of the reasons I started the 'AAS and Accutane' thread to try and see how different people react on and off cycle while running Accutane!

I seem to be doing alright 'touch wood' but it's still early days, I'm 3 weeks in on the Accutane and only 5 days in on cycle! So anything could happen yet...


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> O.K so its more like a blemish i.e a discolouration of the skin where the spot used to be, that's what I've got, red marks which I hope will fade with time.I suppose if you were to burst a spot and it bleeds and the skin gets damaged etc it'll leave a proper scar.


JESUS!, I'M GONNA BE COVERED IN SCARS THEN!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

My friends just had dermobrasion which helped a bit with scars, i know it sounds a bit wierd but i'm gonna start having back facials at my local girly beauty place, £20 a go, i thought once a week.

I'm using Quinoderm 3 times a day + anti biotics, sanex+ exfoliating gloves and getting out in the sun all the time, i swear if we lived in a hotter country were we could dip in the salt water sea and sunbath a bit most of our acne would go!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

I was @ about 100-105kg, only took 40mg throughout, 2months in skin cleared, 4 months of it is all i took, been good so far. 1mg/kg bw is not accurate ive heard of people on 180-200mg and i wouldnt recommend that dose to anyone. 40mg did more to me in 4 months than 10 years of topical crap and antibiotics. I think if your going to run it do the first month at 40, see how it is, if you feel like bumping it then do so, but remember its not that cheap and if 40mg will do the trick why poisen your body with more than it needs? Tane is nasty but amazing at the same time


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

big ste said:


> I use to squeeze them, stick pins in them and everything as I was in that much pain with the pressure, I couldnt even lie down, couldnt sleep, I couldnt wear light coloured tops as I was just bleeding from everywhere all the time. I remember being lay there and my oldest son who was about 3 at the time came running in the room one morning and jumped on me for a cuddle and I flipped the poor sod didnt have clue why but its brought tears to my eyes the pain was that bad... Never forget that


Thanks for sharing your experience ste I appreciate it mate, I wish you (and everyone else) all the best and hope you get rid of your acne once and for all.I'm definitely gonna get my G.P to refer me to a derm as the antibiotics he's put me on are not helping.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

How are things going Skinny and Ste? Skin clearing well?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Just been doing a bit of research, and it seems a very good wash to use is "Hibiscrub"!! It's an antimicrobial wash, use for pre-operative surgical hand disinfection!

Not sure if you guys have tried it or not, but thought it might help!

http://www.medisave.co.uk/hibiscrub-500ml-bottle-p-296.html


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> How are things going Skinny and Ste? Skin clearing well?


Yeah all going well mate, Well apart from I broke out with loads of dry patches/heat rash all over my arms last night in work and its very itchy! so been using sudocrem on it and it seems to be getting better but not sure if this is a good idea and should just carry on with my moisturiser and ride it out?! Anyone else had this on Accutane?!

Anyway my chest, neck, back and face is looking very clear and healthy now  not a spot in sight, Im very happy with the way this is goin up to now!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Does this get rid of the blackheads on the nose?

Big ste, do you get breakouts a lot on Accutane? This like your 3rd time?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Fat said:


> Does this get rid of the blackheads on the nose?


Is that a question for me ( Hibiscrub ) or Big ste?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Is that a question for me ( Hibiscrub ) or Big ste?


Anyone and it's regarding Accutane.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fat said:


> Does this get rid of the blackheads on the nose?
> 
> Big ste, do you get breakouts a lot on Accutane? This like your 3rd time?


Accutane has helped with my black heads on my nose mate!

Yeah broke out afew times the first couple of weeks but it's all dried up now though! The breakout I had lastnight was dry skin/heat rash not spots!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry guys I've been ridiculously busy over last week. Back went thursday, all my family seemed to pick this one weekend to visit, went to pick up a new car Sunday that should have taken an hour but took all day, washing machine broke, list goes on too lol

Will def get some progress pics up tomorrow night. I've been on 80mg for a few days now and am seeing better results for it


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Taken those photos yet Skinny? Any more sides to report?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

hi guys

checking in for first time in a while with some pics  couldnt find a good closeup of my chest before but you can see all the red marks where spots used to cover it! now they only really show up in this type of close up pic tbh. my chest looks nearly as smooth as pre aas to the naked eye  my back is very much improved too. you can see all the big red lumps i had all over it just a month ago have mostly all gone im pleased to say. i am still getting the odd random spot here and there but nothing that i would call serious acne any more. there are still lots of red blemishes that again show up more on the camera than to look at.

i am certainly not cured of acne yet but theres a light at the end of the tunnel and im so pleased i took this step to get rid of it.

sides ive been having are minimal tbh. certainly no liver damage. my skin is a healthy tone my eyes arent yellow or my vision blurred. most importantly i dont have a psuedo tumour lol. heres the lowdown on sides...

*dry skin *

here and there. mostly on my face but im not even using a moisturiser anymore and its not really noticable.

*lips*

so dry its not funny but with the blistex its very much managable and has only lead to one small crack in the skin wich healed quickly. i would say this blistex stuff is essential. thanks to who sugested this stuff

*joints*

dry and painful! but in no way unbearable. i cant blame the accutane entirely for this as some of you know im doing 5x5 with the big 4 3 times a week and this is bound to be the worse of the two evils on my joints

*eyes*

almost permanently bloodshot, i can only assume dry skin on the very edges of my eyes. this dryness isnt something im aware of mostly but i am using eyedrops every now and then. having to explain my bloodshot eyes reminds me of days past lol

*fatigue*

i cant be certain that this is caused by the accutane (anyone?) but it is very apparent and started after the first week or so

 back pre accutane cycle

 back 1 month in

 chest 1 month in


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Taken those photos yet Skinny? Any more sides to report?


you cant wait for those pics of my body can you mate :whistling:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice one mate... Backs looking alot better!

You on 80mg ED now?

I was thinking of going up to 80mg, I'm getting good results at 60mg don't get me wrong but they say the higher and longer dose your run the less chance of it coming back. So I thought it would make sence to make the most of this course!

Anyway at the moment I've no spots and the dry skin/heat rash I had on my arms has pretty much cleared up now as I've been using baby oil them after my shower after someone recommended it to me!


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Back is looking a lot better mate!!

Glad the baby oil is working well for you still Big ste!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

big ste said:


> Nice one mate... Backs looking alot better!
> 
> You on 80mg ED now?
> 
> ...


Cheers mate and glad to hear you are having such great results  imagine if someone told you to put oil on your skin before the accutane? Would be the last thing you wanted lol.

Yer I'm on 80mg now and it is doing the business much better than before. I'm happy to stick at this dose for a good long time. Like you I don't want it coming back again.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Back is looking a lot better mate!!
> 
> Glad the baby oil is working well for you still Big ste!


Started your course yet Shaun?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah I have mate, started at 40mg ED on the 14 Sept! Think I'm going to up it to 60mg ED from Monday though, make the most of it!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Yeah I have mate, been on 40mg ED from the 14 Sept! Think I'm going to up it to 60mg ED from Monday though, make the most of it!


How's it going for you mate? Seeing much improvement?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah it's going really well so far thanks! Had a small break out, but that almost cleared up now! Skin is looking a lot smoother and lot less oil!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds great buddy good for you. Noticing much in the way of sides at all?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Cheers dude! 

Just really dry lips, face and arms and I've got a rash on my neck! Could be a lot worse I guess!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Great improvement already mate  .

Still not started mine yet. Still getting small pimples my chin and forehead but not bad. I'm strongly considering doing a test e cycle soon and I'm guessing I'll break out pretty bad unless I take the Accutane. Still undecided though because at the minute it's not too bad. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Great improvement already mate  .
> 
> Still not started mine yet. Still getting small pimples my chin and forehead but not bad. I'm strongly considering doing a test e cycle soon and I'm guessing I'll break out pretty bad unless I take the Accutane. Still undecided though because at the minute it's not too bad. Decisions decisions...


It's not as bad as I thought it would be mate so don't be scared but no need to rush onto it. Just make sure you do if you start to think your gonna scar because you will regret having them believe me


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Cheers dude!
> 
> Just really dry lips, face and arms and I've got a rash on my neck! Could be a lot worse I guess!


Sounds like it's doing it's business for you :thumb:


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Well, it looks like i'm gonna have to join you guys in the land of Accutane, as if my shoulders, back and chest weren't bad enough I now have bad acne on my inner biceps and forearms!

I've only been on my antibiotics for 6 weeks but things are only getting worse, i feel dreadful taking my top off for sex, can't wear a vest for the gym, don't go swimming etc etc, now feel awful just wearing a t-shirt bacause of my forearms and biceps!

I'm gonna see my doc this week and tell him if he doesn;t prescribe it i'll source it from the net.

Where can i get accutane from?

Thanks guys


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Can we talk prices as it's not a steriod? If so how much is it?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello mate good to have you on board. Sounds like your ****ed off with it and rightly so. United pharmacy does it I think


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

I did a 6 month course of this, doctor prescripped it to me.

Worked amazingly, you need to get e45 and vasaline as you skin goes very dry. (Including forskin) I also suffered nose bleeds, but my advise would be to get them perscibbed to you as you need to have someone track your liver and make sure your on the right dose and have monthly check ups to make sure everything is okay with the size of the dose.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks guys, going to the docs tommorrow


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Been on the sun bed 9 mins yesterday and 9 today. Looking tanned and smoother skin. Haven't dried out horrendously so think I might have one once a week and see how it goes.

Joints are really dry and achy. Almost painful


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

How you getting on mate?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi guys,

As expected my doc said he couldn't refer me till i've been on the anti biotics for 3 months so i'm booked into see a private derm this wednesday.

I've got 2 stag do's before xmas, can you drink on Accutane?

Also i have my honeymoon in jan, so can you sunbath on Accutane?

Because of these two things I know i should probably wait till after my honeymoon to start Accutane, but i'm thinking if i start now i've got 10 weeks on it and my skin could be looking great for my wedding/honeymoon!

Any answers to my questions?

Sorry for hijacking


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BB2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As expected my doc said he couldn't refer me till i've been on the anti biotics for 3 months so i'm booked into see a private derm this wednesday.
> 
> ...


It's not a good idea to be drinking or sunbathing while on Accutane mate, I personally wouldn't do it anyway!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

big ste said:


> It's not a good idea to be drinking or sunbathing while on Accutane mate, I personally wouldn't do it anyway!


You're right, i think i knew the answer anyway! lol. I'll see how my acne is in January then as i'm not missing my stag do and honeymoon!

How you getting on Ste?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

To be honest I've felt like sh!t the last few days mate! training hasn't been the best either, I've broke out with afew spots on my back and neck as well 'about 3 or 4' so I upped my Accutane dose to 80mg ED '40mg 7am/7pm' afew days ago so will see how I get on! Arms and legs are drying out pretty bad now and are very itchy!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that mate, stick with it, best of luck


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Been on 70mg ED for about 3 weeks, Fatigue has really kicked in, can hardly get out of bed! Usual dry skin and spots being a bite sore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

Just got back from the derm, another 2 months at 40mg for me as they said my scarring looks like it could break out again apparently. Ive not really been taking it properlly and i have found about 80 20mg caps i already have so just gunna run the lot again at 40mg and where i havent been taking it i know im going to get all the sides again, oh well at least its winter. He said tanning the scars is a no no give them 6 months to heal after stopping accutane and go from there. So i have chilitus, headaches, tiredness, dryness and nosebleeds to look forward to again! But fvck it i'll be spot free!

Might not help that im on cycle but my bloods are good, better than this time last year so sod it


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As expected my doc said he couldn't refer me till i've been on the anti biotics for 3 months so i'm booked into see a private derm this wednesday.
> 
> ...


I had a couple of sunbeds a few weeks ago but wouldn't dare to now as I've dried out considerably more but as for drinking I went out the other week and no lie sank about 20 pints. Felt fine next day and no yellow eyes or skin, no abdominal pain but doesn't mean my liver was happy with it! I'll be doing an all day session on 5th November with the blokes from my family too


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Things still clearing up guys? Still haven't started mine yet. Planning on starting next week.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Things still clearing up guys? Still haven't started mine yet. Planning on starting next week.


Hi mate. Mines a bit up n down but it is clearing slowly 

Sides are stronger now. Hard skin all down back of my arms, fatigue, painfully dry joints and dry lips. I've had to drop the dosage as my joints were so bad and they have eased off after a few days so def the tane that's done it.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds good regarding the skin. What dosage you dropped to? Took my first pill this morning.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Sat here waiting to feel something. Why am I so worried? God I'm a girl.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Sat here waiting to feel something. Why am I so worried? God I'm a girl.


Well done, it's not going go kick in like a pill or something mate, just relax you'll be fine :thumbup1:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been running mine at 80mg ED now for a week or two I think, no manor sides just dry skin on arms and legs, lips still haven't split or cracked, had afew headaches and blood shot eyes and my head looks like a beetroot at times, had my blood pressure taken last Thursday as I thought it might be the reason for the headaches etc but it was fine!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I was the same as you at 80mg Ste except my joints were murder. I'm doing 40mg am 20mg pm now and joints arent too bad after just a few days and the skin dryness isnt anywhere near as bad. This is a lesson learned as far as how quickly it gets out of my system if i find sides too harsh.

Spots are still slowly clearing too.

My blast isn't too far away and I'm going to be using npp which is apparently good for joints so will try and up the dosage again at that point.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

radicalry00 said:


> Sat here waiting to feel something. Why am I so worried? God I'm a girl.


Nothing to worry about mate sides are slow to kick in and very managable. Stick with it, keep us updated and good luck mate


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

How's it going sk1nny? Any updates?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> How's it going sk1nny? Any updates?


Exactly what I was gonna say...


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Hows your back now?


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

little update

im off the accutane now (thankfully) and im now breaking out again  i do get the odd little spot on my back or chest but really its nothing to worry about. been off for most of january now and feel great for it.

conclusion is i wish id have done it before it got out of controll and id advise anybody considering it that it definately does work and sides were easily managable for me at 80mg ed


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

Sk1nny said:


> little update
> 
> im off the accutane now (thankfully) and im now breaking out again  i do get the odd little spot on my back or chest but really its nothing to worry about. been off for most of january now and feel great for it.
> 
> conclusion is i wish id have done it before it got out of controll and id advise anybody considering it that it definately does work and sides were easily managable for me at 80mg ed


Just going to 2nd what you say, i know i bang on about tane but it really is a wonder drug and i would recommend it to anyone!!!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I couldn't agree more mate Nothing else works in my opinion but the tane kicks ass from week 1!

I am even back on the dbol which I thought had caused it and I'm not breaking out. Just waiting for these scars to go now. Somedays they look worse than others but they are very slowly fading. Been wanting to try cocoa butter as it helps scarring tissue heal but still para about putting oily products on my skin. Will give it a go shortly


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Sk1nny said:


> I couldn't agree more mate Nothing else works in my opinion but the tane kicks ass from week 1!
> 
> I am even back on the dbol which I thought had caused it and I'm not breaking out. Just waiting for these scars to go now. Somedays they look worse than others but they are very slowly fading. Been wanting to try cocoa butter as it helps scarring tissue heal but still para about putting oily products on my skin. Will give it a go shortly


I know what you mean about putting oil on your skin, bio oil is great for scars but process with caution! Lad I work with got bottled on the side of his face and left a nasty scar but he's been using bio oil on it, just tiny bit afew times a day and it has helped it heal alot...


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Never heard of that mate have to look into it


----------

